#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Neighbors stupid dogs barking all the time - Time to fight back!

## mobs00

I just moved into a new house about 15 minutes from Chiang Mai. Great neighborhood, dead end street and nice and quiet, except for my neighbors 3 stupid dogs. 

They bark all the time, especially when her maid lets them out first thing in the morning. Now she is a nice old lady in her 60's so yelling at her to tell her dogs to shut up is out of the question.

So what can I do? Poison, shoot with paintballs or BB's, throw stuff, etc. Nope. A bit of searching and I came up with this beauty.

The "Dog Dazer Mach II". It sends out an ultrasonic pulse that only the mutts can hear. 



I just got it in today and decided to give it a test run. I aimed and fired in semi-automatic bursts. The fckers went running! No more barking for now. It works as long as you are within 15-20 feet of the dogs. And as a bonus it is fun and satisfying to use. An eye for an eye I say; They hurt my ears now I'm giving them a taste of their own medicine.

The manual says something about how only "responsible adults" should use it but it's just too fun to be responsible with.

Dog Dazer II = $30 on Amazon 
DHL 2 day shipping = $20
Tax and duties = $11

Sleeping in the morning = Priceless

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Oh dear ... things got nasty in the last thread along these lines.

That Dazer looks quite good. Hope it works out for ya mate  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

nice muchly mate, nice find, couple next door got 2 puppes and 3 dogs, cats are permenantly winding the dogs up and the kids are tormenting the puppys, looks ideal :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

Brilliant! Must get me one for those pesky dogs in Hua Hin.

----------


## mobs00

It works great by just annoying the dogs. It doesn't hurt them as they can just run away from the noise. The way I see it is I'm training their dogs for free. 

Here's the website for those who think I'm cruel and/or unusual.

----------


## panama hat

> And as a bonus it is fun and satisfying to use


Ah, the inner child!  :Smile: 

(Question:  we'll have a dog soon, how will it affect our little one, or does it work by aiming it at a certain area?)

----------


## mobs00

Now this handheld model may start to get boring or I may just get lazy so if it does work well I am going to upgrade. They  have a unit out there that does it automatically. You can set the unit to activate on noise = 1 bark, 2 bark, 3, 4, 5. It will sound only when the correct number of barks are heard. Sometimes they activate on loud noises so its nice to be able to set it for say 3 barks in a row.



The Super Bark Free

----------


## mobs00

^^ It is directional so will only affect the area it is pointed at. You may get some feedback but I don't think enough to upset an animal you're not aiming for.

----------


## mobs00

Here's a view of the front of the unit showing the metal piece the sound is produced from.

----------


## mobs00

> Originally Posted by mobs00
> 
> And as a bonus it is fun and satisfying to use
> 
> 
> Ah, the inner child! 
> 
> (Question:  we'll have a dog soon, how will it affect our little one, or does it work by aiming it at a certain area?)



So maybe I misread, do you mean little ones as in your kids? If so it says it has no affect on humans as the pulse frequency is beyond the range that humans can hear.

Basically it is an electronic dog whistle.

----------


## kingwilly

sounds great. i like the automatic one.

----------


## melvbot

Can you get one for stupid yappy wives? Put me down for one if yes.

----------


## Norton

> Now this handheld model may start to get boring or I may just get lazy so if it does work well I am going to upgrade.


The arms race has begun.  Looks just the ticket. :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

mobs, I congratulate you on finding a way of solving the problem that hurts no-one. Can you give some feedback on this thread in a few weeks, to let us know if it works long term? If it does, I'll be purchasing one to stop my own dogs barking at people walking past etc (and it might just work on my neighbours' dogs, too - as they bark at night!). Something like this sounds like win-win. Well done.  :Very Happy: 






> Brilliant! Must get me one for those pesky dogs in Hua Hin.


Well, guess you didn't guess my reaction correctly, this time, did you, Travelmate? :nerner:

----------


## somtamslap

Hats off to your sir! Certainly beats the locals way of enticing the poor bastards in with some poisoned loog-chin then waiting a couple of hours while the dogs die an agonising death.

Fortunately I don't need one at the moment but its nice to know they exist.

----------


## Butterfly

what's wrong with good old poisoning ?  :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

> Originally Posted by Travelmate
> 
> Brilliant! Must get me one for those pesky dogs in Hua Hin.
> 
> 
> Well, guess you didn't guess my reaction correctly, this time, did you, Travelmate?


Guess not. I'm shocked really. I'm beginning to think you're normal in fact. :Smile:

----------


## mobs00

They do continue to bark everyone once and a while. So I just went over to my window pointed it through the screen and fired away. I did this a couple of times when they barked, they stop barking I stop firing. It really does seem to work and I've only been using it off and on for a few hours.

----------


## November Rain

Owe you a green, mobs. As usual, I've overspent my account, but good OP.  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> I did this a couple of times when they barked, they stop barking I stop firing.


Pavlovian conditioning in action for both the dogs and you. :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

^^ tried to green you for being normal. But I have given u one in the past. So....

----------


## WujouMao

i could do with one of them now as i'm in North Vietnam. the pesky mutts are always barking and teeth blaring, and i'm just walking on the road or through ethnic villages.

have to remember for next time

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> nice muchly mate, nice find, couple next door got 2 puppes and 3 dogs, cats are permenantly winding the dogs up and the kids are tormenting the puppys, looks ideal


Get two - I'll have one.

----------


## Rural Surin

> what's wrong with good old poisoning ?


Cheaper as well...

----------


## lom

> Get two - I'll have one.


Add one more.
Much better than the paintball gun I've been glancing at (but not bought) for the last few months.

----------


## Butterfly

> Cheaper as well...


and more effective, no more barking  :Smile:

----------


## deathstardan

My grandfather about 20 years ago lived in an old terrace house in the UK, his back garden was very small and was connected to another house. At this house they kept whippets, about 5 or 6 if I remember rightly. 

The dogs woud howl and howl all evening and into the early morning, the owners were oblivious to it and after my Grandfather made several attempts to get them to quieten the dogs, he took the law into his own hands with disaterous results.

He went to Wiko's and bought two packets of Lupin (spelling) seeds ( I think it's a tree or shrub) and put them in raw sausages. This was supposed to give the dogs severe shits. He ended up killing two of them and the others were ill for a long time. The local butcher got the blame for selling rotten meat.

Even to this day my Grandfather is terribly sorry for what he did, he just meant to teach the dogs a lesson...He never owned up though the cowardly old bugger....

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> He went to Wiko's and bought two packets of Lupin (spelling) seeds ( I think it's a tree or shrub) and put them in raw sausages.


Good tip. Thanks.




> The dogs wold houl and houl all evening


What's that then?

----------


## Bexar County Stud

That's fantastic. It would be interesting to see if the dogs get conditioned to the noise over time. Dogs are like rats and can get used to anything, including eating their own shit.

----------


## forreachingme

Great stuff ! It exists as well as a collar to place on the dog.

There is one British inventor producing one Teen Repellent by means of Ultrasound. 
He found out by visiting the factory of his father, how annoying the noise was but nobody seemed to be bothered... He was a kid, they were adults.

Ears until age 20 are much more sensible to ultrasound, so he eventually came up with his invention. 
The device is placed near some shops like 7/11 were the Teens gather, drink, speak loud... Works wonders, the teens just leave the area after a short while being annoyed by that uncomfortable noise...

He is doing good business i heard...

----------


## deathstardan

> Originally Posted by deathstardan
> 
> He went to Wiko's and bought two packets of Lupin (spelling) seeds ( I think it's a tree or shrub) and put them in raw sausages.
> 
> 
> Good tip. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I know...I noticed it as soon as I posted it. I think I was having a stupid moment...

Also, would is missing an L and disasterous is really disastrous

----------


## Jesus Jones

> Great stuff ! It exists as well as a collar to place on the dog.
> 
> There is one British inventor producing one Teen Repellent by means of Ultrasound. 
> He found out by visiting the factory of his father, how annoying the noise was but nobody seemed to be bothered... He was a kid, they were adults.
> 
> Ears until age 20 are much more sensible to ultrasound, so he eventually came up with his invention. 
> The device is placed near some shops like 7/11 were the Teens gather, drink, speak loud... Works wonders, the teens just leave the area after a short while being annoyed by that uncomfortable noise...
> 
> He is doing good business i heard...


I believe playing Des O'Conner has the same effect on teens hanging near shops.

----------


## panama hat

> The device is placed near some shops like 7/11 were the Teens gather, drink, speak loud... Works wonders, the teens just leave the area after a short while being annoyed by that uncomfortable noise...


 :rofl:   Brilliant

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by deathstardan
> ...


No worries. Kingwilly is a permanent stupid moment.

----------


## mrsquirrel

google mosquito ring tones

----------


## forreachingme

^ The sound can be downloaded on the fone, no need of ebay to acquire it !

The teens use it as the adults cannot hear it !

Can anyone try to download and see how dogs react ?

----------


## November Rain

> Can anyone try to download and see how dogs react ?


Don't think it's a high enough frequency to annoy dogs. It was on a thread somewhere once (here? Thai Visa?) and I didn't really believe it, so I was playing the supposed sounds to my littl'un. I couldn't hear some, but he could. The dogs weren't bothered by anything he could hear, though. No reactions at all.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

> Here's a view of the front of the unit showing the metal piece the sound is produced from.


Set phasers to stun...

----------


## Takeovers

> The teens use it as the adults cannot hear it !


I heard it the other way around. English shop keepers used those sounds to keep youths out of their shops.

 :mid:

----------


## tsicar

> There is one British inventor producing one Teen Repellent by means of Ultrasound. 
> Ears until age 20 are much more sensible to ultrasound, so he eventually came up with his invention. 
> The device is placed near some shops like 7/11 were the Teens gather, drink, speak loud... Works wonders, the teens just leave the area after a short while being annoyed by that uncomfortable noise...


i need one that works on dogs, thais (not just the teenagers, although i don't think i ever met a real adult in thailand ) and those pesky, scrawny thai-excuses-for-chickens that roam all the villages, digging up newly sprouted veggie plants and crowing indiscriminately, no matter what time of the night..
will pay top dollar for proven product, especially if it is considered to be lethal.

----------


## Happyman

I want to have one of the "Super Bark Free " things but can't get the site to open so I can order :Sad: 

found it on some other sites but they only ship to certain countries - Thailand is not one of them !!

----------


## mobs00

^ I am going to be placing a order for a few of those as some friends want them. Not sure what the prices will be though but if you want one I could add it for you.

----------


## Happyman

> ^ I am going to be placing a order for a few of those as some friends want them. Not sure what the prices will be though but if you want one I could add it for you.


Yes please !
PM details on how to get the cash to you

----------


## mobs00

^ I haven't placed the order yet and I'm not sure when they will arrive so I'll let you know in a week or so what's going on.

----------


## mobs00

Just as an update, I have been using the phaser and it works to varying degrees depending on the dog. Some dogs don't even react even when I'm no to far away. Other run for the hills. I shot a dog through the glass window the other night from about 35' away and he tried to run so fast his feet were slipping out from him.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I am going to be placing a order for a few of those as some friends want them. Not sure what the prices will be though but if you want one I could add it for you.


I'd like to get one too. Definitely put me down for one, please.

----------


## mobs00

^okay

----------


## phuketbound

> Just as an update, I have been using the phaser and it works to varying degrees depending on the dog. Some dogs don't even react even when I'm no to far away. Other run for the hills. I shot a dog through the glass window the other night from about 35' away and he tried to run so fast his feet were slipping out from him.


LOL..I find that hard to believe. I think it is a great idea to use the dazer. Better than shooting the dog, or throwing paintballs at it. 

I read good reviews about the dazer for dogs (up to 15 feet). Also works for cats too. 

In Canada, we would attach a deer whistle to our hoods or car bumpers, and only deer could hear the frequency. It would scare them off the highway, so they wouldn't become road kill.

----------


## barnsleyman

Does anyone know where you can buy the equivalent in Pattaya cos I wish the Thai culinary culture was the same as Korea and eat the the dogs, then life would be more peaceful and much happier for everybody ( except the dogs ) LOL

----------


## blackgang

> He went to Wiko's and bought two packets of Lupin (spelling) seeds ( I think it's a tree or shrub) and put them in raw sausages.


We have those flowers growing wild at home in the high meadows and the seeds kill sheep and cattle every year, but the flowers are beautiful, we call em Blue Bells.

----------


## blackgang

> In Canada, we would attach a deer whistle to our hoods or car bumpers, and only deer could hear the frequency. It would scare them off the highway, so they wouldn't become road kill.


Bout time the kanuks started to use em,, in Oregon they have been using them for the last 30 years.

----------


## DrAndy

well done Mobs

Pity that CMNs neighbour did not have one last year

although poisoning dogs is really nasty, their barking and general misbehaviour (usually due to bad owners) can be extremely stressful; this can lead to aggressive behaviour in a neighbour, as we saw

Mobs find looks like a great way forward; a small discomfort for the dogs, and a lot of fun for the neighbour

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Pity that CMNs neighbour did not have one last year  although poisoning dogs is really nasty, their barking and general misbehaviour (usually due to bad owners) can be extremely stressful; this can lead to aggressive behaviour in a neighbour, as we saw


Luckily, he doesn't live there any more, so his dogs can run free and misbehave all they want.

----------


## DrAndy

Maybe Mobs can sell one of his machines to each neighbour there?

----------


## blackgang

Maybe start to grow Lupin, pretty flowers and then sell the seeds so all neighbirs got some nice flowers.

----------


## Robbie Dye

Fantatsic, I am ordering 2 of the small units today! Does anyone know of a similar device that will mkake ticks fall off my dogs? You'd think someone would have invented one. We have 8 dogs but they only bark when someone else starts, being well trained as they are, so now I can get revenge on the ones across the road!

----------


## Big Bell

> what's wrong with good old poisoning ?


Killing someone pet is no answer. Do the dogs deserve to die because they bark? The dogs are probably bored and need to be taken for walks. Go and talk to the lady and she maybe able to do something about. Imagine how she would feel if you poisoned her dogs. 

Kids come in my yard and take things and steal food, does that give me the right to poison them? I think not, same goes for peoples pets.

----------


## mobs00

^ no you should never poison kids; but lacing the food they steal with laxatives will teach them a valuable lesson in life. Som nam Nah

----------


## kingwilly

> ^ no you should never poison kids; but lacing the food they steal with laxatives will teach them a valuable lesson in life. Som nam Nah


quite true.

----------


## dirtydog

> but lacing the food they steal with laxatives will teach them a valuable lesson in life.


What if its som tam they are stealing?

----------


## mobs00

^ Stealing is stealing.

----------


## blackgang

> Go and talk to the lady and she maybe able to do something about.


Yea, she more than likely tell you to fuck yourself and mind your own business..




> What if its som tam they are stealing?


Serve em right, but thai don't eat that shit do they, I thought it was just made for farang so their breath could stink lke a Thai.

----------


## Airportwo

If anyone is ordering, please get me one as well, tried to order but cant get delivery to Thailand.
Thanks ....

----------


## Toptuan

My accordian playing seems to have the same affect on dogs as your zapper does.  Hire me for 700 Baht/hour, or just buy my $39.95 CD.   :Wiggle:

----------


## nigelandjan

Mabe someone can build an industrial machine along these lines to clean out places like Pattaya and Phuket etc  :Smile:

----------


## Gallowspole

^
Works on different kinds of dogs I'm afraid.

Sin sot, a house, and a car back in Issan are the only effective ways of ridding those places of dogs. :Smile:

----------


## Roelfle

Why you not buy the dogs and kill them?
thats the easy way for quit all your problems with the dogs

----------


## mobs00

^ Geez why didn't I think of that? I've wasted so much time on this thread when I could have just offed the mutts. Ok, I'll do that tomorrow.

----------


## DrAndy

pics please mobs

----------


## mobs00

^ Ok. First I lured them in with the never fail "go fetch" method.




Then I sent in the executioner who dispatched to doomed souls via the classic Asphyxiation technique.






If you have a weak stomach please turn away now.......... The Final Solution!

----------


## mobs00

I am going to be placing an order for the following:

Super Bark Free

Dog Off Pro Series

The prices are shown on the website but it may turn out to be more than that with all the import taxes and duties.

I know some of you were interested so just send me a PM with your address details and model you want to order and I will get back to you with payment info when they arrive. And if anyone else wants one just send a PM with the same details as above.

----------


## celtic

Sounds like a winner! I need to get one for my house on Maui. All the neighbors seem to have aquired barking dogs lately. Mine doesn't bark he only kills any cat he sees, probably his only good traits.
                                                                 Celtic

----------


## mobs00

I got an order of Dazers in so if anyone still wants one just PM me.

----------


## BugginOut

Try to use it sparingly. When it comes to ultrasound, if it's not an oscillating frequency, dogs can develop what's called "slot hearing." They become deaf to a certain frequency, much like a husband to a nagging wife.

----------


## mobs00

Well I'm still using it since posting the thread. I just move the curtain now and don't even have to open the window. The dogs know whats coming and stop barking.

----------


## DrAndy

I have just bought a DogChaser, £10 post free here

Discount ULTRASONIC DOG CHASER. Buy online [at] Maplin.

so now I am going to cycle around and have some fun


here is a youtube video of it

----------


## Norton

> so now I am going to cycle around and have some fun


Hmmm......, does it work on slagdogs?

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Cool. Does it work on feminazis?

----------


## DrAndy

Dunno to both of those

next time I happen to walk past a bar I will point it inside to see any reaction

Feminazis, are they dogs?  probably interbred too much

----------


## Norton

> next time I happen to walk past a bar I will point it inside to see any reaction


I think we need to have one with a focused beam rather than an omnidirectional.  Not all slagdogs are objectionable.

----------


## November Rain

Well, mobs kindly donated one to us & I've been using it for a few days, now. Very interesting results when you have quite a few dogs.

Firstly, it doesn't affect them long range, so if a dog is barking at my gate or next door, there's no effect.

It seems to affect the dogs differently. The older dogs (like 10+ years) have no reaction at all. I don't think they hear it (but they don't bark much, so that's OK). The really hyper dogs ignore it (luckily I only have one of those). Most dogs react well & quickly to it. In fact, one of my paraplegic dogs, Charlie, has had such a Pavlovian response to it that if he hears my footsteps coming into the kitchen, he shuts up. Before I can even use it! So, that's a success.  :Very Happy: 

Thanks, mobs. It really has worked quite well, generally, and at least now I'm not shouting at them and adding to the noise. Much appreciated by me & my neighbours.

----------


## DrAndy

It says that the range is 6m on mine

I suppose older dogs have a hearing loss, getting worse with age

glad it is working most of the time though

----------


## DrAndy

an update

I have been using it at my local bar; some people bring their dogs and let them bark

it works well with about half the dogs, especially the younger and/or smaller ones

some dogs don't react much though

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Awesome! Off to Amazon to order. Green sent. Looking out of the window at that yapping piece of shit now. Can't wait!!!!!

----------


## chitown

^ Mobs has a few that he is selling. Just pm, keeping in mind I have dibs on one.

I am trying to find a tranquilizer gun as well if anyone here has any connections.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Thanks, but am in the Philippines. A friend here actually has a tranquilizer gun, but it leaves a dart in the critter.  Since nobody else in the neighborhood would have one of these except me, the trail would lead right to my door, as my idiot neighbor is well aware that I wish him and his dog ill. So Mobs 'weapon' sounds ideal.

----------


## DrAndy

you can get more powerful ones too, that you fix on the wall pointing in the dogs direction. These work automatically when the dog barks

----------


## superman

You can buy them on Ebay for $10 including postage to Thailand.

----------


## chitown

The village head made my neighbor get rid of all her dogs.  :goldcup:

----------

